# Pregnant hereford



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

I've had her for about 2 months she's great I think me and the girls are feeding here to much though. I own 16 acres so I'm working on more.ppl tell me what you all think of Becky.


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

Here is a few more pics


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Threads Merged


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

Becky said:


> Here is a few more pics










Becky said:


> I've had her for about 2 months she's great I think me and the girls are feeding here to much though. I own 16 acres so I'm working on more.ppl tell me what you all think of Becky.


He are a few more pic


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

I think she looks good. What are you feeding her?

Grain? How many lbs. per day? (we can't know how big your scoop is . )


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

10%all purpose sweet feed and hay


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

About 25 pounds every 2 to 3 days and a bail of hay once a week


----------



## Dion (May 7, 2014)

Pretty looking hereford. I see you have some black hided cows. You may have some really marketable black baldy calves from her.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Dion said:


> Pretty looking hereford. I see you have some black hided cows. You may have some really marketable black baldy calves from her.


I dont get the difference just because they white face to an angus? I hear this around here.


Two thumbs up on Becky


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

Thanks,we're waiting for our first calf.The plain is to sell the calf at 450 pounds and buy another caving heifer.


----------



## Dion (May 7, 2014)

A black baldy is often the result of a cross between a Hereford and an Angus. It inherits the black hide from the Angus parent and the white face or "baldy" from the Hereford parent. Experienced buyers are able associate the recognizable coat color pattern with the ancestry and often pay more for this cross.


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information that's a big help


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

O wow i get it. Out of the crowd of cows genetics r seen clearly. Hmm neat


----------



## cowgirl12 (Jun 9, 2014)

She's a beautiful girl! Nice muscle, not too fat, lengthy...I like her. She's in good condition for pregnancy. What bull did you mate with her, breed wise?


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2014)

Black angus


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Could someone please help me with this cow her last calf was died at birth is she pregnant


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Paigehobbyfarmer said:


> Could someone please help me with this cow her last calf was died at birth is she pregnant



1st  You'll get more responses if you start your own post. If you need help PM me 
2nd The photos are hard to see. Do you have any others? From the front or back so we can see where and how her belly hangs? 
What breed is she? She appears pretty under weight in the photos. 
How was she bred and when?
Do you have a vaccination and worming program for your cattle?
We need more information


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

I can take some more tomorrow, I think I pmed you and I'm feeding her every day but since her baby died she has not been eating to well so I'm feeding her seeds from cropping with hay


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

And she is a Murray gray


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like the cow is sulling


----------

